# Goat pic



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 8, 2010)

"Excuse me, but could you PLEASE do something about this?"  (Don't worry, she has snow-free hay available in the barn, too)


----------



## helmstead (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 8, 2010)

Hehe! I wonder where the misconception that goats will eat anything came from. They are surprisingly picky.


----------

